# Tiger



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

My little boy died in his sleep yesterday he will be sadly missed but always in my heart and not forgotton RIP My sweet sweet boy mummy will miss you xx

He was a lovely cat he was only 2and a half such a short life


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

R.I.P tiger....


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Poor Tiger. Sending you lots and lots of cyber hugs.


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

So sorry for your loss - run free at the bridge Tiger


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

so sorry,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,RIP tiger,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 3 red dogs (May 17, 2008)

awww, poor tiger, may the dog gods be with you pup


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

Tiger may you RIP and run free over Rainbow Bridge. So sorry for loss. hugs sent to you


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

sorry for your loss, RIP Tiger


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

R.I.P ((hugs))


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss, especially at such a young age.


Sue


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Tiger xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tootsiesmum (Mar 10, 2008)

RIP Tiger - you were loved ((((HUGS))))


----------



## yus99 (Apr 25, 2008)

*sorry for your loss*


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Thankyou for all your kind words


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

So sorry, and so young, RIP little angel run free at rainbow bridge


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

sorry for your loss,,, R.I.P Tiger,,,


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

R.I.P Sweet one


----------



## Sinspearian (May 21, 2008)

R.I.P Tiger

Love for all suffering.

Jade x


----------



## RebeccaArmstrong (May 23, 2008)

Sleep tight Tiger xx Sorry for your loss


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh BCP-so sorry for your loss of Tiger,it's just too much at times being a slave-thinking of you love


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

RIP Tiger, sorry for your loss


----------

